# Alchemy



## CooperBoo (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.alchemyfestival.com/participation/theme-camps/listing.html

Sounds kinda cool.


----------



## eclipse (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah, it does... wonder if i can sneak in, cause i aint paying shit!


----------



## skafucksuhipster (Sep 22, 2011)

eclipse said:


> yeah, it does... wonder if i can sneak in, cause i aint paying shit!


haha!right


----------



## skafucksuhipster (Sep 22, 2011)

CooperBoo said:


> http://www.alchemyfestival.com/participation/theme-camps/listing.html
> 
> Sounds kinda cool.


dude i was gonna try to talk to you about an old friend of mine,that you apparently know buts not that big of a deal so..........


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 22, 2011)

where in GA is this?......... [edit] nevermind....... http://www.alchemyfestival.com/essentials/site-and-directions.html


----------



## skafucksuhipster (Sep 22, 2011)

dude idk about that shit


----------



## CooperBoo (Sep 22, 2011)

skafucksuhipster said:


> dude i was gonna try to talk to you about an old friend of mine,that you apparently know buts not that big of a deal so..........


who are you talking about?


----------

